# Vintage synth sounds



## bill5 (Jun 6, 2021)

Just thought some might enjoy this esp you old coots  http://www.synthmania.com/Famous Sounds.htm


----------



## bill5 (Aug 13, 2021)

OK so just one old coot here besides me. That's something lol


----------



## zwhita (Aug 13, 2021)

It's a classic web page for sure. Check the categories near the bottom of the home page to really dive in. There's alot of similar content.


----------



## KEM (Aug 14, 2021)

Not mentioning Kanye when talking about the 808 should be illegal


----------

